

Forget Academia. Startups Are the Future of Knowledge - z0a
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/12/165191/

======
thelambentonion
The actual title of this article is "Let's Bring The Polymath - and the
Dabblers - Back". Much more grounded, and much less linkbait-y.

~~~
z0a
Believe it or not, "Forget Academia. Startups Are the Future of Knowledge" was
the original title. I believe the author changed it because of the
controversy.

